#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  please shared  seismic data analysis VolumeI  by yilmaz

## dongyongcang

HI guys,


I'm looking for the book seismic data analysis by yilmaz for a long time,only found volume II , not found volume I,please shared Volume I? many thank!See More: please shared  seismic data analysis VolumeI  by yilmaz

----------


## dongyongcang

I have exploration seismology pdf bye R.E.Sheriff ,if someone can shared seismic data analysis ,I will shared it.

----------


## nik59

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dongyongcang

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thanks you very much,do you have volumeII?

----------


## dongyongcang

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Many thanks! I have got the volI and volII divu.If you need Exploration Seismology pdf by R.E.Sheriff,please reply.

----------


## abdelrahman.fathy@gmail.c

Dear Sir can you share them again in different site like 4shared for example

----------


## dongyongcang

> Dear Sir can you share them again in different site like 4shared for example



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The link is  volII

----------


## dongyongcang

> Dear Sir can you share them again in different site like 4shared for example



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The link is volI,I have got it.

----------


## pedro_leonardo

I need of the book seismology of the R.E.Sheriff. You can share it with me. Thank you.

----------


## khalid_ak019

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Dear nik59,

Thanks for yilmaz vol 1. Can you please share us the links for yilmaz vol 2 aslo, if possible in megaupload.

Regards from
Khalid

----------


## HULKinc

> Many thanks! I have got the volI and volII divu.If you need Exploration Seismology pdf by R.E.Sheriff,please reply.



Hi, 

can u share Exploration Seismology with us please.

Thanks in advance

----------


## popos999

You can download Ex-plor-ation Seis-mo-logy from here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

login can be us-e-r:egpet pa-ss-w-ord:egpetegpet






> Hi, 
> 
> can u share Exploration Seismology with us please.
> 
> Thanks in advance

----------


## HULKinc

> You can download Ex-plor-ation Seis-mo-logy from here
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Tha-nk yo-u ve-ry mu-ch!  :Wink: See More: please shared  seismic data analysis VolumeI  by yilmaz

----------


## cunning

Hi Guys

Please share the volume II. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Just show me some p**n pictures. If possible, could you share on megaupload or rapidshare.

Thanks

----------


## huangxh

Hi dongyongcang
can u share _seismic data analysis Volume II_ in megaupload or rapidshare please? thanks a lot

----------


## huangxh

> Hi Guys
> 
> Please share the volume II. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi cunning!
    You can download _Seismic Data Analysis volume II_ from the links above. At first I was puzzled by the pictures, and Russian makes things worse. But I find how to download it finaly. Just type the numbers at the right ot the page and enter, you can get into the download page, the link is almost at the middle of the page, click download --possibly not in English, but I think you can find. Best wishes! 
    By the way, if you meet some difficulty, email me to hsxyhq@126.com

----------


## huangxh

_Seismic Data Analysis volume II_
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tijanasretenovic

> Many thanks! I have got the volI and volII divu.If you need Exploration Seismology pdf by R.E.Sheriff,please reply.



I also need a book Exploration Seismology from R.E.Sheriff. Please, share it. 
Thank you.

----------


## tijanasretenovic

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dhaosgg

Dear nik59
 I can't download from those links, can you send vol II or a total link to my email ?  dhcil@163.com  or 376169441@qq.com

thanks in advance.

DH

----------


## Dmitriy

Maybe anyone has this:
Seismic Data Analysis - DVD (Investigations in Geophysics No. 10) (CD-ROM)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chuan556

can anyone share the seismic data analysis vol 1 in rapidshare?thanks

----------


## harry_sw09

did anyone have the second volume?

i realy grateful if someone give the link to me...

----------


## albalbaloo

Here are the Rapidshare files for Volume 1 and Volume 2:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Book information in Amazon:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Does anyone has the Seismic Data Analysis - DVD?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geologist_wael

EXPLORATION SEISMOLOGY
by: R. E. Sheriff, L. P. Geldart 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Seismic Data Analysis 
by: Oz Yilmaz 

*Volume 1*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Volume 2*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: please shared  seismic data analysis VolumeI  by yilmaz

----------


## rian

How to read .djvu format?
thanks

----------


## nik59

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hasrat

I desperately need A Handbook for Seismic Data Acquisition in Exploration by Brian J.Evans,please send me the link at assad.geon707@gmail.com

----------


## hasrat

Dear Sir,
I am Muhammad Assad from Pakistan.I am desperately
looking for the book 'A Handbook for Seismic Data Acquisition in
Exploration by Brain J.Evans.'
I have to go for a Field Geophysicist job interview within 15
days.Please mail me the download link of the book or send the book to me at this email
address.I will be highly grateful to you.my email address is assad.geon707@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Sir/Brothers,

I hope you wil lbe fine. 
Please anyone who can share with me the pdf of seismic data processing by "Yilmaz" second edition.
I am in urgent need.
Waiting for helping reply

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------

